# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Majalah KOI-S Edisi 5/ Tahun I/ Mei - Juni 2009

## Ajik Raffles

*SEGERA BEREDAR*



*ADA APA DALAM EDISI INI?*

*LAPORAN UTAMA*
*BERBURU KOI IMPOR*
Hampir semua jenis koi hasil ternakan penangkar terkenal Jepang ada di Indonesia. KOIs memandu Anda menemukannya.

*KOI LEGENDA*
*HANAKO, Koi tertua* 
Ia bukan koi juara, bukan pula koi jelita. Tapi penggemar koi dunia akan mengenangnya sepanjang masa.

*KOLOM*
*Apresiasi Kin Gin Rin*
Bagaimana memilih varietas kin gin rin? Datta Iradian memberikan tip - tip jitu

*Menilai Bentuk Badan Ideal*
Bagaimanapun eloknya pola dan warna koi, pada akhirnya pilihan jatuh pada bentuk
badannya. Simak pendapat Sven Keller soal bentuk badan ideal

*Mengukur  Kadar Oksigen Dalam Air*
Monitor kadar oksigen dalam air. Bagaimana caranya?

*Luka Memar & Sisik Terkelupas*
Inilah jenis penyakit yang menyerang koi sepanjang musim. Bagaimana mengobatinya

*TEKNOKOI*
*Rotary Drum Filter *  
Teknologi filter mekanik terkini. Benarkah cara kerjanya demikian rumit? 

*SEPUTAR DUNIA KOI*
Makin Besar Makin Klinclong
Semarang Bersiap
Rumah Penggemar KOIs

*KONTES*
*The 2009 All Japan Combined Young Koi Show* 
Ikuti kiprah penggemar koi Indonesia di kontes koi muda Jepang.
*The 10th Blitar Koi Show 2009* 
Kontes di Sentra Koi tanah air kian semarak. Kualitas ikan meningkat. peserta
membludak. 

Terbit	: Minggu ke 2 - 3 Mei 2009
Harga Eceran	: *Rp 30.000* (belum termasuk ongkos kirim)

*Dapat dibeli di Toko Buku Gramedia se  Jabodetabek & Bandung, Semarang, dan Surabaya. Outlet Hero Supermarket, Toko Buku Kharisma, Gunung Agung, outlet Mini Market, toko buku di pusat perbelanjaan atau di agen koran/majalah terdekat.*

*Untuk berlangganan hubungi Divisi Sirkulasi & Distribusi, Rudi Siswadi  085213300473 atau mail ke: [email protected] 
*

----------


## h3ln1k

kapan neh nyampe semarang?

----------


## mrbunta

om. itu ongkos kirim nya aku harus transfer lagi ya? kalau titip ke kolor ijo boleh gak?

----------


## h3ln1k

> om. itu ongkos kirim nya aku harus transfer lagi ya? kalau titip ke kolor ijo boleh gak?


jah mending langsung bayar ongkir 1 tahun biar ga repot   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Yang mao langgsung serbu Wijaya!!!

Liat kolam, lalu potong rambut di Hugo's salon   ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Do, biasa jangan lupa kirim ke Garut, tx   ::   ::

----------


## bmartinusinaga

waow... Segera beredar y..
Ok, cant wait to see..

----------


## torajiro

wah... udah ada perkembangan nih majalah KOIS. Sekarang udah mulai melebarkan sayap ke kota-kota besar d jawa. Sudah bisa di beli di gramedia,gunung agung, dsb. Selamat buat KOIS...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> wah... udah ada perkembangan nih majalah KOIS. Sekarang udah mulai melebarkan sayap ke kota-kota besar d jawa. Sudah bisa di beli di gramedia,gunung agung, dsb. Selamat buat KOIS...


Mudah2an ya om, pelan2 dan bertahaplah. Makin banyak mitra yang ngajak kerja sama, jadi lebih ringan langkah kita

Pengennya rata paling tidak di setiap ibukota propinsi. Btw, kalau ada yang berminat jadi mitra agen mandiri terutama untuk kota - kota seperti medan, batam, pekan baru, palembang, bandar lampung, cirebon, sukabumi, solo, blitar, surabaya dan denpasar bisa PM saya atau om WP ya. Tks

----------


## ekawiyandi

PASUKAN JOGJA SUDAH MENUNGGU DENGAN POSISI SERANG........ :  ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

gw dapet penawaran majalah kois dr edisi pertama n berlangganan 
tpi penawaran 1bln yg lalu, masih bisa ga yach kalo buat sekarang?
udah email tpi no answer.

----------


## rvidella

> gw dapet penawaran majalah kois dr edisi pertama n berlangganan 
> tpi penawaran 1bln yg lalu, masih bisa ga yach kalo buat sekarang?
> udah email tpi no answer.



emailnya kemana pak?
ditawarkan siapa?
coba langsung kontak boss ajik ..... pm aja ... gak gigit kok om kita itu

----------


## ad666

. . sudah khatam Koi-s nya . . 
 ::  mantap . .

----------


## h3ln1k

> . . sudah khatam Koi-s nya . . 
>  mantap . .


kalo udah khatam sukuran dunk   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> gw dapet penawaran majalah kois dr edisi pertama n berlangganan 
> tpi penawaran 1bln yg lalu, masih bisa ga yach kalo buat sekarang?
> udah email tpi no answer.
> 
> 
> 
> emailnya kemana pak?
> ...


dr
[email protected]

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> . . sudah khatam Koi-s nya . . 
>  mantap . .
> 
> 
> kalo udah khatam sukuran dunk


makan-makan gratis dan mimik kopi tubruk.  ::

----------


## achmad

> Makassar belum tiba  
> sabar-sabar-sabar


akhirnya tiba juga  ::

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by achmad
> 
> Makassar belum tiba  
> sabar-sabar-sabar 
> 
> 
> akhirnya tiba juga


selamat membaca om.....  ::

----------


## ad666

> Originally Posted by ad666
> 
> . . sudah khatam Koi-s nya . . 
>  mantap . .
> 
> 
> kalo udah khatam sukuran dunk


mari bersyukur dengan mengucapkan Alhamdulillah . . .  ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ...


udah gw transfer, konfirmasi sdh email dan sms, mohon segera di kirim .thx.

----------


## obbie andaresta

beredar ga ya di banten? cara pesennya gimana ?

----------


## jayasat

beredar ga ya di banten? cara pesennya gimana ?

Maz Obbie bisa dibeli di TB Gunung Agung

----------


## jayasat

Nah! Maz Obbie klu mau koleksi Majalah KOI-S Edisi 1 s/d 4 bisa langsung Hub:

Pak Dodo si Manusia Koi
Cyprio Vidella Crassicarpa
0816.636.149 

Muatabb langsung sampai depan Pintu, terimakasih Pak Reynaldo sdh sampai Majalahnya, mudah2an kedepannya gantian Ikan2 nya yg bedatangan ...

----------


## victor

om mod, punya ku udah dikirim belum yach.....?  ::

----------

